# Sunny's Scrapbook-First Page! :D



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I have decided to create a scrapbook of Sunny's photos. I make greeting cards as a hobby and have made only 2 scrapbooks in my life but feel I would like to make a "Sunny" scrapbook to fulfill my love of papercrafts and to express my love for my Sunnybee.  I finally got the scrapbook and created the first page last night. What do you think? I think it turned out quite well, if I can say so myself.  As you can see, I just love vintage stuff. Now I'm snapping photos of Sunny like crazy so I can use them in my scrapbook. Sunny must be getting awfully annoyed at being flashed in the face with a bright light!  Anyway I just couldn't wait to show off my first page , but I think I will wait until the entire scrapbook is finished, then post all the pages at one time. 

Can you spot the feather?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Love the use of the feather...it looks really awesome. I scrapbook as a hobby and I made a book for my hubby this last summer of all our birds. I didn't use their feathers in the book but that's a really good idea, I may have to do that.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow that looks awesome Annie! Id love to make a scrapbook for my birds, I knew keeping their feathers would come in handy for something


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

That looks great!! I absolutely looove it!! Great idea! How did you learn to do that?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! Thats so cool!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That's gorgeous! You are very talented. Do you ever use feathers in your cards? 

I save most of my birds' molted feathers. A while ago, after one of my birds passed away, I made a dream catcher using some of her tailfeathers. I've also been considering making earrings using some of their feathers, since I make jewelry.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow that is beautiful


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hee hee, thanks everyone for your compliments.  I'm rarely satisfied with my creations but I think this one turned out quite well. I'm very hard on myself and when I see the gorgeous scrapbooking layouts done by the real professionals in books I get so frustrated that my creations look nothing like theirs.:wacko: I think it's my love for Sunny that really inspired me to create that page. Isn't the power of love amazing???  I started working on another page last night but only got the preliminary pieces down. Still have some ways to go before it can be deemed good enough for my liking.  I'm already full of ideas about what to make but I won't give it away now. You'll all have to wait and see the finished product! 



roxy culver said:


> Love the use of the feather...it looks really awesome. I scrapbook as a hobby and I made a book for my hubby this last summer of all our birds. I didn't use their feathers in the book but that's a really good idea, I may have to do that.


You do scrapbooking too? Maybe you can teach me a thing or two? Please send me some of your creations!!! You must post a few pages from the scrapbook of your birds that you said you made.



xoxsarahxox said:


> Wow that looks awesome Annie! Id love to make a scrapbook for my birds, I knew keeping their feathers would come in handy for something


Thanks.... yeah go for it! Make one for your bird and post the pages for us to see!



Marlie said:


> That looks great!! I absolutely looove it!! Great idea! How did you learn to do that?



Thanks Marlie...I got into cardmaking and scrapbooking about 2 years ago. I love papercrafts but have made a lot more cards than scrapbooks. I never learned formally, just by doing it and by looking at other people's creations in books and on the Internet. If I see something I really like then I try to re-create it or steal that idea or layout. That page I made was based on a layout I saw on the Internet that I really liked. As I said, I am in love with everything vintage so I'm always looking at vintage-style cards and scrapbook pages. I have started taking photos of Sunny in the sepia tone (with that brownish sheen) so that it looks like an old photo, and I will use those in vintage layouts.



morla said:


> Wow! Thats so cool!





lperry82 said:


> Wow that is beautiful


Thanks Morla and lperry. 



enigma731 said:


> That's gorgeous! You are very talented. Do you ever use feathers in your cards?


Thanks... You haven't seen my earlier creations which always fell a bit short of expectations, but like anything in life, you get better at it by doing it I guess. I have made a few bookmarks with Sunny's feathers but I haven't used any in cards. But your idea of making dreamcatchers and jewellry with the feather is great. DallyTsuka made me a beautiful dreamcatcher with Dally and Tsuka's feathers and I have it in my room and sometimes Sunny plays with it. You must post your dreamcatchers for us to see.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The one I made is actually at my parents' house right now, so I can't take a pic of it right away. If I do any jewelry with feathers, I will definitely take pics, though.  Bookmarks are also a great idea! I must admit, I've been getting a lot more into craft-type things since I started grad school. It's a great way to de-stress.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'll create a thread this week for you of the book...I warn you, its like 20 pages of birds. And its a small one because he had to be able to fit it in his rack on the ship. I also scrapbook wedding albums for people, I love weddings and scrapbooking them is so much fun!!!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I actually working on a scrapbook of my birds as well. I buy every single piece of bird themed scrapbook paper I see. Stamps, stickers, etc. I've got quite a bit now. I did however find I double bough two sets of birds stamp,so I'll now have to sell them, but other than that it's coming along good. 

I love what you did with that page, I don't save my bird feathers but I might start. I know I've wanted to save some from my 19 year old, but once a grey feather is on the floor it could belong to anyone. But I could be any of them in the scrapbook.


----------

